# Keeping stem plants down in sand



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

I am setting up a tank with black aquarium sand as the substrate. I am having a problem getting the stem plants to stay planted. I know that some people use the lead plant weights to keep plants down, but I would prefer to not use anything toxic in my tank.

I know that they make tin fishing weights (split-shot), would tin be safe to use with fish and invertebrates? Any other ideas?


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

I use small pebbles/stones around the base of my stems until they're able to grab hold. Once they have good roots, either spread the pebbles around or remove them.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

Plastic screen mesh used in windows. Cut a square or triangle piece then make a slit at the center to insert your plant. The goal is to make the piece small enough to just keep it anchored but no big enough to mess with the root growth.


----------



## RoseTyler (Oct 27, 2014)

My sand substrate is deep enough that I never have a single problem keeping my stems down in the sand. It's actually easier for me than gravel.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

The 'lead' plant weights used to secure bunched stem plants for sale aren't toxic--but they are rather annoying to fish back out of the substrate and it can be difficult to pinch them down hard enough to hold the stem without damaging it. 

First thing to evaluate is probably your substrate depth. If you're having a lot of problems keeping stems down, you might want to add a bit--which you'll want for good root growth and/or ease of planting when you trim and replant (which is generally the case with stems). 

You can also make sure to plant the stems in at an angle; this not only lets you get more of the stem under the substrate to help hold, but also requires the plant to be pulled sideways as well as upwards before it uproots. 

You can also superglue (gel works best) stem ends to bit of gravel to give it enough weight to stay down--just a dab at the tip is usually sufficient.


----------



## Fletch (Mar 18, 2004)

*Keeping stem plants down*

Observations I have made:
-the larger the pebble size of the substrate, the harder it is to keep stem plants down. If you like larger stones, put smaller stones underneath, and top with the larger stones.
-a substrate depth of 1 1/2 inches or more helps.
-Look into a "dirted tank" topped with gravel. Soil holds and grows plants much better. Do your research. Dirted tanks have special needs.
-planting with fingers is way less successful than planting with long forceps (tweezers?). Order some online.
-Unless there are well developed roots, cut the bottom few inches of the stem off. That area is often mushy from handling, and will let go of the rest of the plant soon after you plant it.
-Cut stem plants into pieces less than 5 inches long. Plant the bottom part at the back and the top part at the front. You get twice the plants, and the smaller pieces are less buoyant and don't pull up as hard.
-plant short pieces of stem plants into small plastic pots containing a layer of gravel, soil, and then sand or gravel on top. They will grow better, and you can move them around easily. You can make small plastic pots from bottoms of small bottles, etc. with a few holes drilled in them.
-Cut 1 1/2 inch pieces of wide bore plastic straws, and slit them along one side. Slide the stem into the slit, and plant. The straw can be piled up with gravel and can hold the plant until roots develop. Works best with strong stems.


----------

